# Met this cute girl on the train



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I was riding the train and bus today and I waa standing in the line at the transit station waiting for the bus when this cute brunette girl was asking when the bus was going to depart. For some reason she had cut her finger and was bleeding from before I got there and some other girl in line just happened to have a bandaid, so I put that on this girls finger. I started talking to her and found out she was taking the same train with her.

I met up with her again after the bus ride and helped her get her luggage on the train, and asked to sit with her. We talked for a bit, I was feeling really confident and my anxiety wasnt interfering with me at all, so I was able to just be myself for once. I made a bunch of jokes and made her laugh several times, she said she thought I was really cute.

We ended up making out on the on the train for a good 45 minutes with everyone else watching like a few seats away. Turns out she is a hair dresser at some hair dressing school nearby and lives in the same city as me not that far away. We exchanged phone numbers so yeah thats been my day so far. So far so good.

Im glad my SA finally got lost for once.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

wow thats awesome! I never think stuff like that happens in "real life" but there's hope for us yet


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

That's awesome Noca! Sounds like a great day.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Dude I am so happy for you!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Why were you feeling confident and what did you joke about? how could you believe she was legitamately interested in you?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Noca said:


> We ended up making out on the on the train for a good 45 minutes with everyone else watching like a few seats away.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Damn good job man!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone.



Rufus said:


> Why were you feeling confident and what did you joke about? how could you believe she was legitamately interested in you?


I have been working out for the past year which has helped my confidence and about 10 minutes prior a friend of mine said a nice compliment to me unrelated. I just made situational jokes. I'll talk to anyone who talks to me first, if she didnt talk to me first I dont know if I could have talked to her. I guess she was interested in me just by how she kept smiling or talking without saying one word repsonses.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats really awesome man, must be a great feeling when something unexpected like that happens.


----------



## Peterg73 (Jun 24, 2014)

I do find the American term of "making out"funny lol
Anyway that's fantastic and it just goes to show what positive thoughts can do


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

You made out on the train?!


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


Maybe he used some cologne?


----------



## Heyoki (May 2, 2012)

Nice story.


----------



## Jinkies (Aug 31, 2013)

Hmmm you meet a girl and then you starting kissing her for 45 minutes on a train? Smells like BS if i'm truly honest.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

Jinkys said:


> Hmmm you meet a girl and then you starting kissing her for 45 minutes on a train? Smells like BS if i'm truly honest.


jealous ^^^^

noca you da MAN


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Cool story bro,and how much did you pay her after ?


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

Sleeper92 said:


> Cool story bro,and how much did you pay her after ?


jealous


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Jinkys said:


> Hmmm you meet a girl and then you starting kissing her for 45 minutes on a train? Smells like BS if i'm truly honest.


I honestly did. This is not a common occurance for me and I wasn't expecting to. I don't really spend a whole lot of my time around others.



Sleeper92 said:


> Cool story bro,and how much did you pay her after ?


Nothing?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Jinkys said:


> Hmmm you meet a girl and then you starting kissing her for 45 minutes on a train? Smells like BS if i'm truly honest.


"It has never happened to me so it must not be possible for anyone else!"
..what it sounds like.
Anyways, good job, OP. You've given some of us hope.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Jinkies (Aug 31, 2013)

ByStorm said:


> "It has never happened to me so it must not be possible for anyone else!"
> ..what it sounds like.
> Anyways, good job, OP. You've given some of us hope.


I'm happy for him, it's just that it seems a little romantic-comedy-ish to me. But i wasn't there so my suspicions equal jack really.


----------



## Jinkies (Aug 31, 2013)

Uh, ok, i just re-read what i wrote and let it sink in and i'm actually really sorry. I think i'm turning into a bit of a ****ty human being to be honest. I came here to get some uplift and then cynicism is the first thing that dropped into my head. I have no right to dispute your recounting of what happened and i apologize for that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Jinkys said:


> Uh, ok, i just re-read what i wrote and let it sink in and i'm actually really sorry. I think i'm turning into a bit of a ****ty human being to be honest. I came here to get some uplift and then cynicism is the first thing that dropped into my head. I have no right to dispute your recounting of what happened and i apologize for that.


Its no big deal, don't worry about it.

Instead of texting this girl, I am just going to go drop in at her hair dressing school and ask for a hair cut from her, and ask her to go for a coffee. This way I'd have less of a chance of ****ing it up lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

So you just ended up making out with a girl you just met on the train for 45 minutes straight, huh?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

RelinquishedHell said:


> So you just ended up making out with a girl you just met on the train for 45 minutes straight, huh?


Yes. Well I met her at the bus station about 15 minutes prior to the train where we talked, then we talked another 15 minutes on the train before making out. But yeah pretty much what you said.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This was a good read. I bet you 'had her' when you did the band-aid thing.

Happy for you, Noca.

(There ya go, guys - if wondering how to approach a girl - first, see to it that she cuts herself, then offer to patch her up. If nothing else, you'll get points for originality.)


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Noca said:


> Yes. Well I met her at the bus station about 15 minutes prior to the train where we talked, then we talked another 15 minutes on the train before making out. But yeah pretty much what you said.


That girl is gonna be fun. You have future plans to meet up with her?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Good job dude. I honestly didn't know things like this could happen. (seems straight out of a movie)


----------



## lostandlost (Jun 21, 2014)

fake


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

lostandlost said:


> fake


Why? I know Noca and he would never make up **** like that.


----------



## lostandlost (Jun 21, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> Why? I know Noca and he would never make up **** like that.


i'm sorry i just find it unbelievable that someone would make out with a stranger they just met for almost an hour, that doesn't seem really realistic, but then someone who has social anxiety? no


----------



## misanthropy101 (May 11, 2014)

lostandlost said:


> i'm sorry i just find it unbelievable that someone would make out with a stranger they just met for almost an hour, that doesn't seem really realistic, but then someone who has social anxiety? no


Why would he lie ?


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

OP, you have to leave here now, you are no longer one of us


----------



## Xander916 (May 30, 2014)

When will it be my turn?


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Dude...this is freaken epic :clap

So I'm going to be travelling around by train from now on :idea :lol


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

It's really hard for a guy to make something like that happen, especially sober and with SA. Feel proud, well done!:high5


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

lostandlost said:


> i'm sorry i just find it unbelievable that someone would make out with a stranger they just met for almost an hour, that doesn't seem really realistic, but then someone who has social anxiety? no


As a former touring front of house engineer for several bands, you'd be surprised what women will do in less than 5 minutes. Anywho, noca's pimptastic so why would he make it up?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

lostandlost said:


> i'm sorry i just find it unbelievable that someone would make out with a stranger they just met for almost an hour, that doesn't seem really realistic, but then someone who has social anxiety? no


He's not making it up.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

lostandlost said:


> i'm sorry i just find it unbelievable that someone would make out with a stranger they just met for almost an hour, that doesn't seem really realistic, but then someone who has social anxiety? no


It's stretching my ability to believe too, but don't forget that there are so many degrees of SA represented on this forum.

Some people have mild social anxiety, some social anxiety disorder and some severe social phobia.

Obviously, noca falls on the lower end of the spectrum and I'm really glad for him.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lostandlost said:


> i'm sorry i just find it unbelievable that someone would make out with a stranger they just met for almost an hour, that doesn't seem really realistic, but then someone who has social anxiety? no


Well it happened. This is the first time ive pretty much even had even so much as a decent conversation with a girl in public let alone make out with them. I was pretty anxious afterwards with regards to contacting her again, almost the the point of feeling like I was gonna puke.

During the conversation I did a lot of CBT and other methods to help control my anxiety. Usually my anxiety inhibits my ability to find anything to say or have anything even remotely resembling an interesting coversation with a stranger who I am attracted to.


mjkittredge said:


> OP, you have to leave here now, you are no longer one of us


I still have plenty of anxiety.


AceP said:


> It's really hard for a guy to make something like that happen, especially sober and with SA. Feel proud, well done!:high5


Yeah I did this without any anxiety meds or alcohol. It felt good. Of course I kinda craved a Xanax jn the moment, bu5 I didnt have any on me.


masterridley said:


> It's stretching my ability to believe too, but don't forget that there are so many degrees of SA represented on this forum.
> 
> Some people have mild social anxiety, some social anxiety disorder and some severe social phobia.
> 
> Obviously, noca falls on the lower end of the spectrum and I'm really glad for him.


I have pretty bad anxiety for the most part its just certain situations that I have much less anxiety in. For instance if someone speaks to me first, my SA is much less. If I can last 15 minutes in the conversation then my anxiety drops off a lot!

I am still far too anxious to approach any girl who has not spoke to me first ( in person, online is easy for me).

Other situations say if I needed to ask for something from someone say at a store, then my anxiety is much less. But if I had to make small talk, its a lot harder and more anxiety provoking.

My anxiety isnt consistent across the board and is completely dependent on a series of situations and factors.


----------



## ilikesloths (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

^?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Noca said:


> ^?


I think it's for High five, bro!


----------



## sonic431 (Jun 30, 2014)

Woooow nice man!!! 45 minutes you say!? I should right this down as my new SA goal!


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm curious what will happen next.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I knew she was back in the city today and so I took a guess that she would be at the hair dressing school she studies at this afternoon. So I went there and asked for her by name to have a hair cut even though I didnt need one lol. I was pretty anxious while at the front desk talking to this other clerk, but I managed to do some deep breathing and CBT to get a hold of my anxiety.

It actually went pretty well and she seemed to respond well. I asked her out for a coffee when she gets off work at 4:30pm later today.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

So yeah I went out to a pub with this girl last night and we each had a couple drinks and some food. We talked and I think it went along decently. When we get the bill which was like $43, I reach for the bill, and she asks how much it was and as I pull money out of my wallet she says she will chip in. So im like okay, finally met a decent girl. I drop two 20s, and let her pick up the rest which was a mere $7(the rest with a tip)

She tells me today that she is broke now and didnt have money for lunch today and that it wasn't gentlemen for me to "let" her chip in. So this ***** doesn't want to see me again.

I mean come on first she offered, I didnt ask, I paid almost all the bill, I didnt know she was spending her lunch money, how the **** should I know? Really cause I asked her out for drinks I should pay? Well its obvious because gender roles state that the guy has to initiate everything so that pretty much means he has to pay 100% of the time. And then she offers to chip in? Wtf. I aint rich either, im just on disability. 

Seriously I can't afford this ****, almost $50 one night, and she asked for a 2nd round of drinks. I hate this bull**** inequality where women just think you should pay for them cause they have tits and your a guy.

She was kinda *****y this third time I saw her anyway, and was bashing gay people and people with disabilities which isn't cool. I mean she pretty much complained how she hated one person or another the entire date so. 

Then she even smoked, which I didnt see her smoke the two previous times. Eh whatever lol.

This is why I don't activitely pursue women at the moment. Too much money and too much bull****. I don't know where to find the kind, bubbly laid back kind of girl that im looking for.


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

Well that was unexpected.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Welp. You giveth hope. You taketh hope away.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Noca said:


> So yeah I went out to a pub with this girl last night and we each had a couple drinks and some food. We talked and I think it went along decently. When we get the bill which was like $43, I reach for the bill, and she asks how much it was and as I pull money out of my wallet she says she will chip in. So im like okay, finally met a decent girl. I drop two 20s, and let her pick up the rest which was a mere $7(the rest with a tip)
> 
> She tells me today that she is broke now and didnt have money for lunch today and that it wasn't gentlemen for me to "let" her chip in. So this ***** doesn't want to see me again.
> 
> ...


what a GOLDDIGGER


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow! :shock


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry Noca, that sucked.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

You know what they say about those train girls.


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

Maybe it was just a dream..


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Idk sounds fishy. Not that you're lying about it, but anyone who would make out with a total stranger after knowing them for less than half a day? Feeeeesheh.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lol no big deal, is just progress with my anxiety. It's nothing I did that made her be a *****. Its just a numbers game I guess. I was on the train again today and approached another cute girl who was waiting for the train and had a few minute conversation, made her smile and laugh a couple times before she took a phone call. I tried talking to her again when I ran into her again on the train not intentionally, and asked if she wanted to grab a seat that was open on the 2nd floor of the train since the floor we were on was crowded. She politely declined so no big deal. Something I would never have done before. 

I talked to another lady in the seat across from me on the train in her 40s just to have someone to talk to. The train ride is pretty boring otherwise.

I just work through in my head CBT to know that theres no big loss if I talk to a stranger and it doesnt work out. Aint like im gonna see them again if I embarrass myself.

If I come across a girl I like from now on ill just try and push myself to make conversation. I can look back at countless that I was just too afriad to even utter hello to in the past.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Well that update was a downer. Gay bashing and making fun of people with disabilities? Sheez.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sleeper92 said:


> what a GOLDDIGGER


Ive had a couple girl friends like that in the past that just felt they were entitled to take advantage of me and endlessly stick me with bills just because they had tits. Im not interested in that bs and can do better than that.

I won't have some girlfriend drag me to a mall 50km away just so that she can go on a shopping spree with a wad of few hundred in bills in her hands then expect me drag her stupid bags around the mall and pay for her lunch. Or the trash in the past that think I should be their taxi and just pay for gas because they proclaimed "oh well im not gonna pay because I dont like spending money on gas" as if I do lol. I cant afford that baloney even if I was a sucker.

I cant respect a girl like that and I want to be able to respect whoever I am with and treat each other as equals


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

just don't forget to wash your hands with a lot of soap when you get home because of the blood.

just
joking

good, i hope it works out, that's a good place to meet a girl, in a train


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

What a *****.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

It sucks that happened to you. But honestly, this...



Noca said:


> She was kinda *****y this third time I saw her anyway, and was bashing gay people and people with disabilities which isn't cool. I mean she pretty much complained how she hated one person or another the entire date so.


If she can't even keep that kind of stuff contained the first time you're hanging out together, it's a pretty good sign that it's all downhill from there.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> It sucks that happened to you. But honestly, this...
> 
> If she can't even keep that kind of stuff contained the first time you're hanging out together, it's a pretty good sign that it's all downhill from there.


i have no idea why he went for the third time i mean she must have been really really hot


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sleeper92 said:


> i have no idea why he went for the third time i mean she must have been really really hot


Actually she said all that **** on the third time that I met her not the first or second time I met her. She was quite friendly, laid back and generally positive the first two times I met her. Oh and yeah she was pretty hot, but that didnt make up for the **** she said and did.


----------



## Paxous (Sep 28, 2013)

i wish that could happend to me..

anyway congrats!
dont **** it up now!


----------



## TjfromWI (Jun 27, 2014)

PICS OR IT DID NOT HAPPEN XD. Jk never would happen to me though lol.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Moral of the story, dont meet girls on the train, maybe try the bus instead?

Just joking

At least you got to find out what shes like early on though, no point getting lumbered with somebody who just wants you to spend money on them.


----------



## callmeruby (Jul 6, 2014)

yeee thats what im talkin about! you saw an opportunity and you coulda just let that girl bleed but nope you took that chance! thanks for being awesome and giving me courage  now off to find a poor bleedin soul lol


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I started crying while reading this. Congrats man! Hopefully you can hook up in the future?

EDIT: NVM after reading your other posts. Maybe she is not the one for you, but at least you got practice. =)


----------



## DementedFuschia (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah what in the world if some random chick is willing to PDA with you on a train then she might just be a floozy. Just a guess haha...woah


----------



## DementedFuschia (Feb 16, 2013)

Ignopius said:


> I started crying while reading this. Congrats man! Hopefully you can hook up in the future?
> 
> EDIT: NVM after reading your other posts. Maybe she is not the one for you, but at least you got practice. =)


DID YOU REALLY START CRYING?! Omg this is hilarious please dont tell me this is some sort of fantasy guys share.. :'DDD ok, ok I'm done now lol. Moral of the story, if some chick you just met is willing to make out with you on a train in front of other men, women, and children...you may not want to put a ring on that. Rofl


----------



## ilikesloths (Jun 1, 2014)

DementedFuschia said:


> if some chick you just met is willing to make out with you on a train in front of other men, women, and children...you may not want to put a ring on that. Rofl


:lol
HaHahahaha
I may actually love you


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, that was unexpected. Oh well at least you had an experience thats better than nothing happening, its a shame how it ended though. I suppose I've been lucky in that the few girls I've been around haven't made me pay for everything.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

you must be hell of a hot guy


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

monotonous said:


> you must be hell of a hot guy


I believe he posted his pics before on the photo thread.

I couldn't remember what he looked like, but anyone who posts there looks like an Abercrombie model.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Goddammit. Anti-climactic.

That part about hating on disabled persons reminds me of this episode of Peep Show!


----------



## Cellachan (Jul 7, 2014)

Don't take this for a bummer at all, but if it was that easy for her to makeout with some dude she met not Many moments beforehand.........


----------

